# Specklebelly Sunfish. Lepomis app.



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

Stocking these in my pond, does anyone have previous experience with stocking Specklebelly sunfish in their pond. ?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Are these a bluegill/redear cross? If so, I would say go for it. There are no negatives to either species if they breed out to their parent species over time.


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

Muddy said:


> Are these a bluegill/redear cross? If so, I would say go for it. There are no negatives to either species if they breed out to their parent species over time.


They are an improved hybrid. Not sure if crossed with Red ear. They are not crossed with the green sunfish. Off spring is 95-100% male. They take well to fish food pellets and grow pretty big. Should be fun when they get big.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Just stocked 50 of them today. Never heard of them till a couple weeks ago


----------



## tur71 (Jun 14, 2008)

Where did you purchase them from and how much did they cost if you don't mind my asking?I'm in NW Ohio and would like to try some in my 1/2 acre pond.Thanks.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’d like to know also.


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

tur71 said:


> Where did you purchase them from and how much did they cost if you don't mind my asking?I'm in NW Ohio and would like to try some in my 1/2 acre pond.Thanks.


Jones fish hatchery out of Medina. Look them up on the web. They are priced by size. I had also purchased my Hybrid gills from them


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I got mine from Jones in Cincinnati. They was like 2.69 each for 4-6”.


----------

